# Free cherry red shrimp



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

ADG graciously gave to the club the 500 cherry red shrimp that were delivered instead of the 500 Amanos.

The Amanos should be delivered next week.

Please call me at 214-537-9759 to get some free cherry red shrimp.

They are excellent quality and even have babies in the big bag they came in.

Fish bigger than 1-1/2" inches will probably eat the adult cherry red shrimp so if you have fish that size or above I'd advise against getting these shrimp.

--Nikolay


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

i want some!!!!!!!!!!
i will put them into a tank alone and then take them to school!!!
thanks niko!
let me know about when/where/how to get them (if there are any left!)
kris


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

They will breed well also, unlike amano's.
You folks will have a lot of them now.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> They will breed ..., unlike amano's.


*Wow Tom, I had no idea that Amano shrimp spontaneously appear. 

Is this some sort of alchemy...

Off for a bit of Eye of Newt myself...

*Please note this is HUMOR, relax and trim a plant now


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

*Free Shrimp*

Does anyone know if these Cherry Shrimp are compatable with a Blue Lobster?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Amanos are for sure.

Frank Stalling from the club has one or two of these blue lobsters. Ask him if he put some of his cherry reds in the same tank and what happened. I'm not sure he reads APC, so maybe it is best look for him at August's meeting.

--Nikolay


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

*Cherry Shrimp*

Niko,

I just spoke with you on the phone regarding the shrimp.
If you have a few shrimp left by the next meeting I would like to get some at the meeting.
If you unload them before the meeting that works as well.


----------



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

*Cherry Reds*

I would also like a few. Please call me at 972-929-4700 day or 972-395-3410 home at evening and we can determine when and where to mee to get. Many thanks Steve Volkers


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Steve,

The shrimp are all gone. I should have posted that earlier.

--Nikolay


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

With any luck though... there will be many many babies and we can start a distribution point right here in the DFW area.


----------

